# Visa processing taking a while?



## powerranger93 (May 24, 2017)

Hello, haven't seen anyone for a while post their spouse visa timeline, wonder if there's some issues with UKVI?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There are a couple of active threads where people post their application experiences. There has definitely been an increase in processing times, esp for settlement visas. Possibly related to a big increase in applications on fear of Brexit and tightening of criteria announced in Tory manifesto. There is a new guide to processing time, taken from May figures at https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

For those that don't want to click for any reason - those waiting times are definitely due to Brexit and Theresa Mayhem.


----------



## AmyA (Mar 7, 2017)

j4v3d said:


> For those that don't want to click for any reason - those waiting times are definitely due to Brexit and Theresa Mayhem.


Today is day 110 for us!


----------



## AndyJD (Apr 11, 2017)

Is it from the date of the original online application, or from when biometric data was submitted?


----------



## powerranger93 (May 24, 2017)

I think most people count after the biometric appointment / data


----------



## AndyJD (Apr 11, 2017)

That's what I thought. My wife submitted her biometrics on May 19th, and the supporting documents were signed for in Sheffield on May 24th.

I've not had any originals back in the stamped addressed envelope I provided yet, so i assume they haven't actually got round to doing anything with them yet (maybe not even opened the package yet!)


----------



## z5e (Jul 19, 2016)

We applied online on the13th May, appointment on 16th with Bio and documents scanned to Sheffield. 

Application received and pending review email on the 25th.

Hasnt been so long but the visa processing times show 100% in 60 days from Guangzhou, so shouldnt be far off. 

As its an application outside of UK the visa status page doesnt give any sort of status update... god speed y'all


----------



## AmyA (Mar 7, 2017)

AndyJD said:


> Is it from the date of the original online application, or from when biometric data was submitted?


That was from bio-metrics. Feels like I've been waiting forever!!


----------



## AndyJD (Apr 11, 2017)

AmyA said:


> That was from bio-metrics. Feels like I've been waiting forever!!


Where did you apply from? Ours was from Moscow


----------



## AmyA (Mar 7, 2017)

AndyJD said:


> Where did you apply from? Ours was from Moscow


Applied from Cairo, but the embassy dealing with it is in Amman, Jordan.

Is yours being dealt with in Moscow?


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

Days = business days. 

110 days would mean you applied in February. If that's the case, I'd definitely be emailing them for an update and contacting your spouse's MP. 

If you have to mail your application to Sheffield, it's most likely from when they receive the actual package. In 2015, mine was 60 days exactly from when they signed for it at Sheffield.


----------



## AmyA (Mar 7, 2017)

Invisibleme said:


> Days = business days.
> 
> 110 days would mean you applied in February. If that's the case, I'd definitely be emailing them for an update and contacting your spouse's MP.
> 
> If you have to mail your application to Sheffield, it's most likely from when they receive the actual package. In 2015, mine was 60 days exactly from when they signed for it at Sheffield.


We applied in January and did biometrics on 24th Jan. I used an online calculator to work out the working days and it said 110, maybe its more then?

I am the spouse, and I did contact my MP and I haven't had a reply yet. That was about a week ago.
Also our application is not in Sheffield, it is in Jordan, and we have to collect the passport from the TLS centre when its been decided. 

Ive also contacted the UKVI many times before the charge came in and they escalated our case but that was back in May.


----------



## AndyJD (Apr 11, 2017)

AmyA said:


> Applied from Cairo, but the embassy dealing with it is in Amman, Jordan.
> 
> Is yours being dealt with in Moscow?


She gave her biometrics in Moscow, and also her current and former international passports as well, which they've kept. My understanding is they've sent those across to Sheffield

Despite the TLS Moscow website saying that she could scan all the documents from Moscow, they actually said that wasn't possible, and told her to send them to Sheffield. I got her to send them to me via DHL, added a stamped addressed envelope, and sent to on to Sheffield.


----------



## AmyA (Mar 7, 2017)

AndyJD said:


> She gave her biometrics in Moscow, and also her current and former international passports as well, which they've kept. My understanding is they've sent those across to Sheffield
> 
> Despite the TLS Moscow website saying that she could scan all the documents from Moscow, they actually said that wasn't possible, and told her to send them to Sheffield. I got her to send them to me via DHL, added a stamped addressed envelope, and sent to on to Sheffield.


Yes I think most go to Sheffield now. I'm sure what you have done is fine. Fingers crossed you get an answer sooner than we have had to wait!


----------



## AndyJD (Apr 11, 2017)

AmyA said:


> Yes I think most go to Sheffield now. I'm sure what you have done is fine. Fingers crossed you get an answer sooner than we have had to wait!


Fingers crossed for you too, the waiting is tough!


----------



## Mary7117 (Jun 3, 2017)

Maybe your case has complications and they don't have the courtesy to tell you?


----------



## AlexaGrace (Dec 1, 2014)

Sorry to jump in but is sending a stamped envelope essential for FLR(M)?

Hope you all get your visas very soon. I know how stressful the wait is


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No return envelope required for FLR.


----------



## AmyA (Mar 7, 2017)

AndyJD said:


> Fingers crossed for you too, the waiting is tough!


It feels endless!!! I cant believe we are now on week 22!!


----------



## Mary7117 (Jun 3, 2017)

....


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

I hope i don't end up waiting this long.


----------



## AmyA (Mar 7, 2017)

j4v3d said:


> I hope i don't end up waiting this long.


Yeah its pretty depressing!! I cant wait to hear something!!


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

AmyA said:


> Yeah its pretty depressing!! I cant wait to hear something!!


I'm just waiting for the wife to pass her English test and then i can get the final papers/documents together and submit the case. Fed up of it and i've not even submitted the case yet!


----------



## Dr038293 (Apr 2, 2017)

On the Gov.uk website for visa processing times, does anyone know if for your country it just states '100% in 60 days' does that mean very unlikely to be much earlier than that? 
We applied from Madrid, and I checked a couple of other countries and there was like a table that said 5 days, 10, 15 and so on with the percentages underneath. It doesn't give any other than 60 for ours  it is what it is in any case but it looks like he will just miss my birthday


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They state like that when they don't have many cases. For example, if they only had 3 applications for a particular category, anything else is pointless if one took 10 days, another 40 days and the third 59 days.


----------



## Dr038293 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ahh right I see... I will remain hopeful anyhow! I work in an understaffed/overworked office myself so as tough as it is to stay patient through the wait, I do feel for them coping with the workload...


----------



## AmyA (Mar 7, 2017)

Joppa said:


> They state like that when they don't have many cases. For example, if they only had 3 applications for a particular category, anything else is pointless if one took 10 days, another 40 days and the third 59 days.


We're coming up to the 6 month mark, should I be worried or is it just one of those things? Starting to feel so anxious now its taken so long.


----------



## Dr038293 (Apr 2, 2017)

AmyA said:


> Joppa said:
> 
> 
> > They state like that when they don't have many cases. For example, if they only had 3 applications for a particular category, anything else is pointless if one took 10 days, another 40 days and the third 59 days.
> ...


Good grief, That is a dreadfully long time  where are you applying from??


----------



## AmyA (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr038293 said:


> Good grief, That is a dreadfully long time  where are you applying from??


From Egypt, but the application is being dealt with in Amman, Jordan.
We submitted the biometrics on 24th January! 
Cant believe its week 23 next week!


----------



## Dr038293 (Apr 2, 2017)

AmyA said:


> Dr038293 said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief, That is a dreadfully long time
> ...


Oh i don't know how you've coped! 
I'm no expert or anything so unsure as to what normal processing times are especially now with all the changes and higher volume of applications but I would definitely be giving UKVI a call to chase it up! xx


----------



## Mary7117 (Jun 3, 2017)

AmyA said:


> From Egypt, but the application is being dealt with in Amman, Jordan.
> We submitted the biometrics on 24th January!
> Cant believe its week 23 next week!


Good luck! 
It I was you I would have been hassling them from day 60. 
I can't imagine what you are going through right now...


----------



## AmyA (Mar 7, 2017)

Mary7117 said:


> Good luck!
> It I was you I would have been hassling them from day 60.
> I can't imagine what you are going through right now...


I have contacted them loads and they said same thing word for word basically. Our case is escalated. I have contacted my MP and he has sent a letter to someone for me chasing this up at UKVI and Immigration for East of England, (Where I live) so I'm hoping that will give me some answers.

Our case wasnt straightforward, we got that email after a month of applying so apparently it can take a long time  Never imagined this long!
Its week 24 next week!!


----------



## Mary7117 (Jun 3, 2017)

Wrong page


----------

